# Instead of "First"-ers: "Hey, why does this NOT work?!"



## mycrofft (Dec 14, 2011)

There have been myriad things over the centuries which intuitively you just KNOW must work; but, no. And people,keep trying them again and again, and sometimes make a living claiming it works, or they can sell/tell you how to make it work? (Like changing those rear right spark plugs on your '78 Nova's 305 Cleveland without snapping off the first two...).

Or: "I can make a frog leg jerk and monkey head's eye open with electricity, lets' bring really dead people back to life with electricity".

Or: "Helium weighs less than air, so it rises. Hydrogen weighs less than helium, so hydrogen has more lift. Since a vacuum weighs less than either, why can't I fill a thin metal shell with a vacuum and I'll zip skywards?".

Or: "If I leave the oxygen tank stem valve (or air pack tank valve) on and just turn off the flow (demand) valve, I can save time when I respond...except somehow the tank keeps emptying, or the regulator pressure valve sticks in the "FULL" position...
Any other counter-intuitives you keep seeing or hearing about?

:mellow:


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 15, 2011)

*Or...*

"Hey, how come I get yelled at when I tape unlabeled aerosol meds to the nebulizers in the vehicle?".

or "Hey, if ammonia inhalers taped to the wall in the ER are cool, wouldn't amyl nitrate be even cooler?". (real experience once!).


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 15, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> There have been myriad things over the centuries which intuitively you just KNOW must work; but, no. And people,keep trying them again and again, and sometimes make a living claiming it works, or they can sell/tell you how to make it work? (Like changing those rear right spark plugs on your '78 Nova's 305 Cleveland without snapping off the first two...).
> 
> Or: "I can make a frog leg jerk and monkey head's eye open with electricity, lets' bring really dead people back to life with electricity".
> 
> ...



That technology will make things easier, more efficient, and reduce paper.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 15, 2011)

*Yeah, with quotation marks.*

"And result in better billing".


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 15, 2011)

how about "any neck pain from a MVA needs a board, collar, and standing take down, even if the patient involved in the fender bender got out of the car, walked around, surveyed the damaged, parked the car, and walked inside and is now sitting in the lobby waiting for us?  well, the head is like a big bowling ball on a broomstick, so it's better to be safe than sorry."

or "lets post ambulances strategically located around the city, keeping them constantly in motion to ensure maximum coverage, despite the fact that you can't predict where people will get sick or hurt based on past statistics?"

or "we have been waiting 30 minutes for the ambulance to arrive for my sick 2 year old!!!!! what took so long?  lets go to the hospital, the rest of the family will follow the ambulance in the family car on the 4 minute ride to the ER that is in the same city they live in"


----------



## 94H (Dec 17, 2011)

DrParasite said:


> how about "any neck pain from a MVA needs a board, collar, and standing take down, even if the patient involved in the fender bender got out of the car, walked around, surveyed the damaged, parked the car, and walked inside and is now sitting in the lobby waiting for us?  well, the head is like a big bowling ball on a broomstick, so it's better to be safe than sorry."
> 
> or "lets post ambulances strategically located around the city, keeping them constantly in motion to ensure maximum coverage, despite the fact that you can't predict where people will get sick or hurt based on past statistics?"
> 
> or "we have been waiting 30 minutes for the ambulance to arrive for my sick 2 year old!!!!! what took so long?  lets go to the hospital, the rest of the family will follow the ambulance in the family car on the 4 minute ride to the ER that is in the same city they live in"



True this. I've seen a study that suggests you would need a minimum of 50 years to predict call locations


----------



## exodus (Dec 18, 2011)

People say SSM is used to predict where calls will come out of. It does sort of, but it's not based on real time calls. It looks at the average of calls within set hours of the day and builds a posting plan on that.

We use SSM and it actually works really well to maximize coverage.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 18, 2011)

exodus said:


> People say SSM is used to predict where calls will come out of. It does sort of, but it's not based on real time calls. It looks at the average of calls within set hours of the day and builds a posting plan on that.
> 
> We use SSM and it actually works really well to maximize coverage.



Somebody is drinking the SSM koolaid. It's really a crock. EMS units  should be based in a station, just like fire apparatus. The fact the you believethe idea of sitting on a street corner in an idling ambulance, waiting for that next statistically predicted call "works really well" is just sad. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 18, 2011)

So what SSM predicts is that there's more calls around nursing homes, high traffic roads during commuting times, business and commercial areas during the day and residences at night? 

Where's my consulting fee?!?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 18, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Somebody is drinking the SSM koolaid. It's really a crock. EMS units  should be based in a station, just like fire apparatus. The fact the you believethe idea of sitting on a street corner in an idling ambulance, waiting for that next statistically predicted call "works really well" is just sad.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk



except that posting on street corners works better then stations. We used to have ambulances posted at stations a while ago. Now we only have one ambulance posted at a station. The reason it works for us is because at any given time we can have 1 ambulance that has to cover 100 miles by 50 miles.

Our main city has 4 fire stations in the city. Because we are a private company when we are at full status level we will have 2 ambulances in the city. When we only have 1 ambulance they are posted roughly 10-20 mins away frol the city. 

Some of our posting locations are in cities where fire does the transporting. But we post there to cover a city on both sides of the fire controlled city.


----------

